# Crown butte



## falconer_3 (Apr 10, 2003)

Anyone fish crown butte west of Mandan alot? I fished there alot last summer in the mornings, but only caught little dinky greenbacks. I assume it winter kills some years, because I've never caught anything over 2 lbs in there. Anyone ever had any luck catching anything bigger in there?


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Crown Butte does have alot of those little bass. I have not caught many bass of size in there either. I do fish it quite often in the summer and a little in the winter.


----------

